# Who fitted your awning?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We will require a fiamma awning this summer. My question is.....Has anyone had an awning fitted at the Newbury show? I think this is the next show we will head to other than the Welsh show in Carmarthen.

Do you advise us to have the awning fitted with the dealer under warranty (a very good firm too) or let one of the traders with fiamma fit it at the show. Our van is only 18months old. :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would be interested in the result of this poll too.
Hopefully we are going to Driffield show and are considering buying and having fitted an awning there.
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> We will require a fiamma awning this summer.


Just an observation...not that we chose it, it was on the van when we got it but we have an Omnistore awning and it always seems to be tighter and less "flappy" when wound out than similar Fiamma awnings. We don't need a tensioner bar with our Omnistore awning and the rain runs off it without filling it up.......Anyone else noted any differences in wind out awnings?

Mike


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have been parked next to various vans that have had the awnings fitted at shows, all by reputable companies that we would probably recognise the names of and cant see how a dealer could fit differently - dont worry get it done


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks,
will look into omnistor too and thanks dodger for giving us peace of mind


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm very pleased with ours. Can't remember the manufacturer and it was there when we got the van but great to sit under on a hot day, typing my drivel on a laptop.


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

In some cases the MH manufacturers supply special mounting pieces, if this is so I would sooner go to a dealer.

I know this is the case for my own MH, for example.

John 8)


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

A year ago [is it really that long ago :roll: ] I was considering having an awning fit to my then six month old MH. At the Newbury Show we were parked near a MH which had an awning fitted on site and of course I observed the process [as you do]. Talk about a comedy of errors - in my opinion at least one of the fitters hadn't fit an awning before. The result wasn't level either and this was on a 04reg MH. [May2004]

That 'demonstration' made my mind up to have my awning fitted at my dealers. I even priced the awning up on the internet and he matched the price.  . The MH is still under warranty and if anything goes wrong I can speak to the dealer face to face.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sealady
That is the sort of information I was looking for. At least a dealer will book you in I suppose and they are not doing it in inclement weather too.
Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi chris, i too, will watch this post with interest...

On my last M/Home i had my awning fitted by the main dealer and they made a right pigs ear of it, instead of using the correct sealing strip they used copious amounts of silicone sealant plastered between awning and van sidewall, looked a right mess and i didn't trust them to remove the sealant without damaging the van so had to do it myself, took ages. If you've got confidence in your dealer, i'd say go with them, but it will almost certainly be more expensive.

I'm possibly going to have an awning fitted to my current van (Autosleeper) at a show this year, (travelling fiamma stall), but before i decide i think its best to check with the convertor to make sure the water ingress warranty won't be affected.

Also toying with the idea of Autosleepers fitting it, it will probably be twice the price than at a show but at least there will be comeback if they cock it up.

This probably hasn't helped you much!

pete.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i wouldn't have anything fitted at a show. 

at the workshop they have ALL the equipment.

i'll put in another plug for GH Awnings aka The Awning Company, Bolton. they were at every MH show in the mid 90's but now concentrate on corporate & race team business. their awnings are designed for use in the UK in all weathers. expensive but i think value for money.

i think fiamma & omnistor are ok for fine weather but not a good scots gale or worse.

i could put the full awning out & up in 10 mins but it used to take 15 to take it down. having to pack the sides & front away instead of just shaking them out of the bag.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Having watched the antics of two different companies fitting awnings at Peterboro last year I decided to by my own and fit it myself as it would not be possible to do a worse job on that showing. 
Very easy, take care and time with the measuring for level and position and there is no problem. I bought from accessory dealer who beat the show prices easily (still does in their adverts in the mags) and advised where the strengthening plates were built in to the side wall of the m/home. I found that I could improve on the fittings supplied by making and installing spacers inside the wall so that the bolts could be done up to a torque that I was happy with without crushing the wall, that would not have been done at a show or a dealers I suspect.
As to what make, you can buy two and a bit Fiammas for the price of an Omnistor and the Fiamma doesn't jamb when it picks up a bit of road dirt like the other one does (from experience), so as it is so easy to fit a new one should you require it after the initial install you may as well change it for a new one should the need arise and use the money saved on something else.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Who fitted your awning*

We had our awning fitted at the Peterborugh Show last year by Rose Blinds and Awnings and were very satisfied with the result.

www.awnings-blinds.com

They fit Omnistor which are a bit more expensive but they have a more substantial winding handle and legs.

Regards 
John


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone know whether Rose Blinds and Awnings will be attending Driffield Show? or is it too far north for them?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Who fitted your awning*

Why not;

e-mail [email protected]

phone 01202 697555

or even

fax 01202 698333

Contact is John Rose

Regards
John
PS Sorry no smoke signal address


----------

